# Foxy Lady in Omaha



## sabbath999 (Feb 26, 2008)

Swift Fox (Vulpes Velox) in Omaha.








Nikon D300, 105 VR, 1/200th, f/3.0, ISO 400

I would have shot stopped down if I could have to sharpen the nose up a tad, the fox was behind a fence and the only way to blur the fence was to shoot it wide open:

Here is what I was dealing with:


----------



## EricD (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome photo!! Nice capture....


----------



## .Serenity. (Feb 26, 2008)

You did good with the fence in there. I know how difficult it is to avoid one.


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 26, 2008)

For the Pixel Peepers amongst us, here is the eye at 200 percent... I love the catchlight of the geodesic domed sky.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome image!


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shot!  I haven't been to Henry Doorly in years.

Here I was hoping it was a picture of one of my favorite establishments.  It's in Lincoln and not Omaha, but still...


----------



## elemental (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice!

The DOF issue is minimized because the focus is in the right place, great capture. Shooting through fences is definitely not ideal, great work.


----------

